# dash/audio system removal



## stevg (Feb 3, 2007)

can someone point me to some advice on
the title subject. Not a ninny, just haven't done
it before. 

Nissan Frontier 2003 Crew

THX


----------



## cral (Jul 24, 2005)

if its like all nissans its a snap together plastic dash where as the bleck center is usually just a snap in but look for screws that might hold it in i know my sentra has4 screws thats it


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Radio Removal in 01-04 Frontier. - Nissan Frontier / Navara Forum


----------



## sr20de_sentra20 (Mar 6, 2007)

hey cral, i have a 01 sentra, and i was wanting to install an aftermarket deck into it but i have no idea how to actually take out the deck, you think you can send me some picks and instructions? ive installed decks before but never on a nissan so i really dont know where to start. thanks


----------



## can2000 (Apr 30, 2007)

anyone pls help?
2001 sentra


----------



## caliman (May 9, 2007)

sr20de_sentra20 said:


> hey cral, i have a 01 sentra, and i was wanting to install an aftermarket deck into it but i have no idea how to actually take out the deck, you think you can send me some picks and instructions? ive installed decks before but never on a nissan so i really dont know where to start. thanks


 ok here is how it is done....

First the top consol open it and grab the latch on the bottom pull towards the back of the car it wont come all the way off the hazard light switch is connected to it. this will expose the top 2 screws

Second the panel right above the cupholders grab from around the side and pull that one off.that will expose the bottom 4 screws

third take off the middle 2 screws this hold on the cover to your A/C controls then take off the other 4 screws and remove the hole unit radio, A/C controls and consol box/disk changer what ever one you have there. remove the 4 screws that hold the radio to the bracket and un plug the stereo and there you go.

in my case i put my indash (just a motorized monitor) where the deck was and i moved my deck down by the cup holders


----------



## caliman (May 9, 2007)

ok ill make it easier for you the light blue is you top pannel the green is your bottom pannel and the blue X's are where your screws are going to be at hope this helps


----------



## angeredsmile (Sep 21, 2006)

Sweet thanks for this post!


----------



## caliman (May 9, 2007)

no problem


----------



## Doja (Jun 29, 2007)

Perfect man. Thanks alot I was prying on the damn trim around the stereo:loser:


----------

